# Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“



## Anglerboard-Team (6. Juni 2007)

DEUTSCHER ANGLERVERBAND e.V.

Berlin, 25. Mai 2007


*Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien im Wettbewerb um die „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“ vom 25. Mai 2007​*

Sehr geehrter Herr Minister Gabriel,
sehr geehrter Herr Professor Kächele,

das Ausrufen des o. g. Wettbewerbs haben wir mit viel Sympathie verfolgt.

Mit Bedauern mussten wir jedoch zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass im Frage- bzw. Bewertungskatalog mit wenig Sensibilität agiert worden ist. Wieder einmal wird so getan, als wären Angeln sowie Natur- und Artenschutz Gegensätze. Auf unsachliche Art und Weise – oder aus absoluter Unkenntnis der Realität – werden die Leistungen der deutschen Anglerschaft gerade auf diesen Gebieten negiert.

Im Fragebogen zum Wettbewerb um den Titel „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“ wird unter Punkt 5.4 für die Einrichtung von Fischruhezonen ein Angelverbot als scheinbar einziges und erstrebenswertes Mittel der Wahl aufgeführt. 

Dem müssen wir in entschiedener Form entgegentreten!

Die Anglerinnen und Angler unseres Landes sind anerkannte Nutzer und Schützer der heimischen Gewässer sowie der darin bzw. daran lebenden Fauna und Flora. So leisten sie unentgeltlich unzählige freiwillige Arbeitsstunden an den Gewässern und tragen auch finanziell die Unterhaltung dieser Biotope im Dienste des Gemeinwohls. Die Mitglieder der Anglervereine richten u. a. Laich- und Fischschonbezirke ein, die jedoch nicht mit einem Angelverbot für das gesamte Gewässer zu verwechseln sind!

Seit einigen Jahren ist eine zunehmende administrative Tendenz zu verzeichnen, Menschen aus der Natur auszusperren, statt sie aktiv in die nachhaltige Förderung der Ressourcen einzubeziehen. Nur eines dieser ökologisch und sozial fragwürdigen Mittel ist eben das von Ihnen offensichtlich favorisierte Angelverbot. Eine sehr gravierende Folge dieser absurden „Umweltpolitik“ in Deutschland ist eine Jugend ohne Naturbezug und Werteverständnis, wie die Jugendreporte der Philipps-Universität Marburg belegen. 

Wir bitten Sie deshalb dringend, diese ökologisch unsinnige und unsoziale Tendenz nicht mitzutragen und den Passus des Angelverbots ausdrücklich nicht in die Bewertung beim Wettbewerb um den Titel „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“ einzubeziehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Bernd Mikulin
Präsident


----------



## arno (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Moin!
Hurra Deutschland!
Wäre zu schön wenn das was bringt!
Vor allem, da es ein offener Brief ist!
Die gelten dann ja nicht als an den Adressat persönlich zugestellt!
Warum nicht persönlich adressiert und dann noch als offener Brief?
Damit die Bevölkerung das auch lesen kann!
Man hätte auch noch beschreiben können, was die angelnde Zunft so im Jahr an Steuern dem Lande bringt!

Aber was erzähl ich hier, das weis doch jeder!


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Der DAV rockt einfach. So stell ich mir einen Verband vor.
Und wie Recht sie haben! Es kann wirklich nicht sein dass die Menschen mehr und mehr von der Natur ausgeschlossen werden. Das ist sehr anmassend von unseren Volksvertretern!


----------



## Lucius (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Schlimm ist vorallem, wenn man morgens an "sein" Gewässer kommt und erstmal 20 Bierdosen aufglauben muss, die Holzbefestigung der Angelstelle als Feuerholz benutzt wurde und dann die Arbeit die in den Hegediensten geleistet wurde auf solch eine Art und Weise vom Staat ignoriert wird....#q
Jeder "Normalbürger" geht im Durchschnitt wahrscheinlich nur halb so verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur um, wie wir es tun...:r

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an meine zeit als Zivi...., die Betonköpfe habe über uns gelästert, weil wir uns nicht in die "harte" Realität einer längst überholten Institution begeben haben und stattdessen was sinnvolles geleistet haben, und dafür wurde man noch schräg angesehen,.....witzigerweise würde unser Sozialsystem ohne Zivis zusammenbrechen und wie es um unsere Gewässer ohne uns Angler als Lobby und Aktivisten bestellt wäre, möchte Ich gar nicht erst wissen!:vik:

Greetz


----------



## arno (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Norbert, Du hast aber Recht, wenn Du sagst der DAV tut was!
Von anderen kann man das nicht so sagen!
Leider!


----------



## Fxxziexxr (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Ich habe da so meine Zweifel, dass der Brief was bringt.
Meiner Ansicht nach liegt das in der Person des Herrn Minister Gabriel.
Um mit diesem Brief etwas zu bewirken, muß sich der Empfänger
den Inhalt wirklich zu Gemüte führt, und sich auch mal Gedanken darüber macht. Auch wenn´s ein offener Brief ist.
Da habe ich aber bei Gabriel so meine Bedenken. Der Herr ist mehr damit beschäftigt, sein Ego ins rechte Licht zu rücken, als
sich mit irgendwelcher lapidarer Kritik herumzuschlagen.
Meistens ist es doch so, dass er sich am liebsten mit den Projekten genauer und ernsthafter beschäftigt, die öffentlichkeitstauglicher sind. 
Und die einzigste Kritik, die er sich ab und zu zu Herzen nimmt,
ist die von irgendwelchen Lobbyisten. Je nach Stärke der Kritik und Größe des hinter dem Lobbyisten stehenden Interessenverbandes wechselt Gabriel seine Meinung schneller als eine Deutschlandflagge ihre Richtung im Orkan bei Windstärke 12.

So, das mußte ich hier jetzt mal breit treten.
Gut, bei Politikern ist das Rückrat eh die schwachste Stelle des ganzen Körpers. Aber es gibt auch Politis, bei denen hat man das Gefühl, dass sie noch nicht mal Eines haben. Und da gehört m.E. Herr Gabriel dazu.

Greez
Fozzie


P.S.: Mag ja sein, das bei Herrn Prof. Kächele fruchtbarer Boden vorhanden ist. Aber da ich den Herrn nicht kenne, kann ich´s nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Tortugaf (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Der Brief ist zwar sachlich u. korekt,würdt aber nur eins bewirken,Trotz u.Gegewehr.Der Brief schafft kein Verständnis für die geselschaftlichen Verdienste der Angelverbände,sondern man hat den Eindruck das sich dort ,das ungeliebt fühlende Kind meldet u sich gekränkt zeigt.Das ist mein Eindruck wenn ich den Brief lese.Ich hoffe das hinter der Bühne, etwas vernünftiger agitiert würdt.Streit u. Kampf schaffen nur Gewinner u. Verlierer. Tortugaf


----------



## arno (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Naja, leider ist es so in diesem Land , das sich die so genannten Umweltschützer erlauben können was sie wollen!
Wenn ich irgendwann nicht mehr in einen Wald gehen darf um die Natur zu genießen, weis ich wenigstens, das die Menschheit verloren hat!
Und wie sagt uns auch die Geschichte:
Ein Zivilisation wird nicht von anderen Zerstört, sie zerstört sich immer selbst!


----------



## zanderzahn (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

@ fozziebär

deine zeilen erwecken in mir eine wohlige wärme der wahrheit#6

um in diesem land zu einem schreibtischtäter solch eines kalibers 
aufzusteigen, muss man im stande sein, sämtliche tatsachen zu ignorieren
und sich (wenn immer möglich) auf die seite des jeweilig "nutzenden"
lagers zu schlagen, um auf jeden fall "naturverbunden und aktuell informiert" zu "erscheinen" - - - wie traurig!!!

wann werden sie verstehen, dass angeln 
-erhalt der artenvielfalt, 
-pflege der gewässer, 
-sorge um nachhaltigkeit 
 und gleichzeitig möglichkeit ist, der jugend bezug zur natur zu verschaffen, die den meisten fehlt?????

- - - warscheinlich nie- - -


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Hallo !

Die Frage ist doch einfach die ,wie lange lassen sich die Angler noch ver*******rn?

Warum sind Politiker der Meinung sie können machen was sie wollen?

Wann endlich werden die Angler merken das sie eine Macht sind?

Wir sind durchaus in der Lage Petitionen und Forderungen zu stellen und das sollten wir schleunichts tut ansonsten siegt nicht der Sachverstand sondern die Dummheit.:c


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Moin
Es ist schon erstaunlich, das es zur Normalität geworden ist die Kultur aus einer Kulturlandschaft auszuschließen....
Wen es interessiert, die gesammten Bewertungskriterien gibt es zum runterladen als doc-Datei bei www.naturschutzkommune.de unter Wettbewerbsunterlagen


----------



## Fxxziexxr (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

@Zanderzahn



> -erhalt der artenvielfalt,
> -pflege der gewässer,
> -sorge um nachhaltigkeit
> und gleichzeitig möglichkeit ist, der jugend bezug zur natur zu verschaffen, die den meisten fehlt?????



Das hast Du schön ausgedrückt.

Aber mal ein kleines Beispiel : Die Jäger machen ja im Grunde genommen das gleiche wie wir Angler, mal von der Gewässerpflege abgesehen, die kümmern sich halt um Wald  und Wiesen bzw. ihre gepachtete Jagd.

Wenn nun beschlossen wird, dass der Feldhase im nächsten Jahr ganzjährig unter Schutz steht, weil er lt. irgendwelchen Statistiken vom Aussterben bedroht ist (was glücklicherweise nicht der Fall ist), was meinst Du, was dann passiert ?

Dann werden irgendwelche anderen Statistiken ausgegraben,es wird die negative Auswirkung des Schutzes auf das Paarungsverhalten der Wildschweine beschrieben, und es hagelt in Berlin massenhaft Petitionen und sonstige Forderungen, und das Ende vom Lied ist, dass das Ganze größtenteils rückgängig gemacht wird. 

Und, woran liegt das ? Schon mal überlegt, welche Klientel 
sich hauptsächlich im Jagdverband engagiert ? Der Herr Doktor ABC, der Herr Professor DEF, der Konzernchef GHI, der Herr Abgeordnete JKL, der Herr Richter MNO und zum Schluß noch ein bißchen der Herr Ottonormalverbraucher XYZ.

Gut, ein bißchen was von dieser Klientel gibt´s auch unter uns Anglern, in der Öffentlichkeit werden wir aber als das allgemeine Fußvolk betrachtet. Da geht doch der Herr Abgeordnete lieber zum x-ten Jägerball, als auch nur ein zweites mal zu irgendeinem Fischereifest. 
Das Alles ist das Ergebniss jahrzehntelanger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Wobei es nicht so ist, dass die Angelverbände da schlecht waren, aber der deutsche Jagdverband incl. seiner Untergruppen war da einfach besser.
Die haben einfach eine agressivere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betrieben. Und Angler sind nun mal bekannterweise ruhiger und zurückhaltender als Jäger.

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## arno (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Moin!
Ich habe das vor nicht all zu langer Zeit in einem anderen Threat geschrieben.
Es ging im die Lippe oberhalb von Hamm Uentop.
Die Flußauen wurden unter Naturschutz gestellt und zwar für alle.
Keine Angler, keine Jäger dürfen da rein.
Naja, die Jäger zwei Mal im Jahr.
Vorher brüteten dort 12 seltene Vogelpaare, seid dem dort aber die Jäger die Raubtiere dort nicht mehr bejagen können, sind von den seltenen Vögeln nur noch drei Paare übrig geblieben.
Nun gibt es auch irgend eine Homepage wo die angeblichen Naturschützer, den bestand veröffentlichen.
Vorher hieß es , das dort eben diese 12 Paare brüteten, heute heist es das dort dies seltene Vogelart brütet.
Also nichts mehr von genauen Zahlen.
Es wird dann eben tot geschwiegen, das die Vögel dort langsam verschwinden.
Das nennt man modernen Naturschutz!


----------



## zanderzahn (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

woran liegt es denn, dass wir angler in der öffentlichkeit weniger present sind als die jäger???
warscheinlich an der mangelnden finanziellen situation!!!

die jagd gehört nun mal zur "oberschicht" und dort wollen sie sich nichts nehmen lassen...

ich kenne mehr jugendliche, die dem angeln zugetan sind als dem jagen,
aber das interesse die jugend an der umwelt teilhaben zu lassen ist sowieso zweitrangig...


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Namd!

Auch wenn ich die Beiträge bisher in diesem Tröt nur bekräftigen kann: mit dem Großteil meiner Waidgenossen möchte ich mich nicht identifizieren.
Ich muß nur an die lautstarken "Grill-Partys" (zum Glück nur von Mai - September, danach wird es denen zu kalt am Arsch) so genannter Angler denken. 
Ja! Es ist so- die "Ballermann 6-Fraktion" ist in unserer Zunft stark vertreten.
Nun ratet mal wer von uns der nicht angelnden Bevölkerung mehr auffällt (?)!

Und: klar, es gibt gibt auch eine stimmgewaltige Angler-Lobby, die steht aber mit Tweed-Jacke und Weidenkorb an der Traun oder sonstwo. Bloß wollen die mit uns Proleten garantiert nichts zu tun haben.

Woher soll Verständnis eines Tier-Liebhabers kommen, wenn sich allein hier an Bord unzählige Fisch-Abknüppler tummeln. Man beachte nur einige Namen wie z.B. (xyFischname)-Killer !!!

Da ich jetzt garantiert einigen auf den Schlips getreten bin: schlagt ruhig auf mich ein, ich bin Schmerzen gewohnt!

Euer Onkel!|evil:


----------



## Fischadler68 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Moin Zusammen,

also generell ist es super vom DAV zu reagieren. Der andere Verband dem auch mein Verein und ich angehöre wäre wahrscheinlich eher der Vorschlaggeber für die nicht anglerfreundlichen Ruhezonen !

Bei uns im Verein gibt es ohnehin an einige Gewässern Ruhezonen für Fische - allerings haben wir ein städtisches Gewäser gepachtet, bei dem 3/4 der Uferzone nicht befischt werden dürfen ( Boot sowieso nicht ) , da der See teilweise im Nturschutzgebiet liegt. Wahrscheinlich  dürfen wir dort dann gar nich mehr angeln!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Der DAV rockt einfach. So stell ich mir einen Verband vor.
> Und wie Recht sie haben! Es kann wirklich nicht sein dass die Menschen mehr und mehr von der Natur ausgeschlossen werden. Das ist sehr anmassend von unseren Volksvertretern!



|good:


----------



## blinkerkatze (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Hallo ihr Anglersleut,
vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch die Freiwillige Vereinbarung im Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.
Diese wurde auch ohne den DAV in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gemacht. Auch wenn der DAV-MV nicht die Größe wie der Landesanglerverband (Vdsf-Mecklenglenburg-Vorpommern) hat gibt es ihm und es ist auch ein Anglerverband in Meckpomm der seine Interessen hat. Der möchte ich mal behaupten wurde nicht einmal zum Thema angeschrieben, und das schon aus dem Grund, da er dieses so wie die Freiwillige Vereinbarung entstanden ist vom DAV nicht unterschrieben worden währe ohne seine Mitglieder anzuhören. Die meisten Angler in Meckpomm haben erst davon erfahren als alles veröffentlicht wurde.
In dem Bereich wo ich Angeln gehe ist ein Gebiet ganzjährig nicht befahrbar wo sich Vögel aufhalten sollen, aber nur mal ein paar Schwäne hin und wieder sind. Der Grund der Speerung ist nur das angrenzende Naturschutzgebiet, wo aber im Sommer bei schön Wetter 100erte Badegäste (unerwünschte) sind.
Ausserdem gibt er gerüchte wonach diese Flächen ganz gesperrt werden sollten und noch sollen und das nicht nur freiwillig.
Und hir mal ein einblick.


----------



## blinkerkatze (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

eine habe ich noch


----------



## Angel-Ralle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Offener Brief des DAV zu den Bewertungskriterien  „Bundeshauptstadt Naturschutz“*

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Angeln`s,

dieser Brief und die nachfolgenden Postings zeigen doch nur eines -Angeln ist in GOG ein ungeliebtes Kind und die Angler stellen sich auch immer wieder selber ins Abseits. Nachdem es letzten Monat sogar die LInken geschafft haben, sich zu einen, warum schafft es nicht die Angelgemeinschaft in D über den / die Schatten von zwei konkurrierenden Verbänden zu springen und eine Stimme zu bilden. Der Gedanke des DAV sozialverträglich eine Möglichkeit zu schaffen, jedem der es möchte, den Zugang zum Angeln in D zu ermöglichen, ist ja schön aber führt nur zu den geschilderten Folgen. Der Gedanke (wenn es denn einen seit 19XX gibt - ausser Funktionärsgehälter u.ä.) des VDSF erschliesst sich mir in keinster Weise.
Aber deshald den oder jenen vorzuziehen - nein danke - und nur um irgendwelchen Landesverbandsfuzzi´s das Gehalt zu sichern - mit mir nur noch im aller notwendigsten Rahmen.
Solange es zwei Dach- und 1.000.000 Landesverbände gibt,
wird immer das alte " Divide et impera" herrschen.

Danke für die geneigte Aufmerksamkeit, i.d.S. Petri Heil
Angel-Ralle


----------

